# New to 2WW and first time IVF/ICSI - Hope needed!



## mnavarra (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all

I am currently on day 7 (7dpt) after 2 embyos were put back in as a 3 day transfer.  I got told i had 2 x 8cell grade 1 embyos (good thing).

I have been taking cyclogest? presseries twice a day + a steriod.  I have been told to test 14 days after transfer (24th August - 7 days from now).

I have had take your breath away overy pain which Dr told me is from egg retireval and overies reseeting into position etc and had major cramping and abdo pain.  So, taking wind eze and buscopan.  

I have had no bleeding (spotting) but had usual mega sore BB's and eating so much food (Stress i think).

My dr told me he put my chances at 50% success due to me and partner being under 30 years old, average height / weight, non smokers / non drinkers and their previous success rates.  We are doing ICSI as only reason we are infertile is classic low sperm count (13million).

I lost will power last night and tested using POAS method that is 10mIU sensitivity (ultra sens) and got BFN, and got same this morning.  Its Day 8 (8dpt 3dt) - Can anyone tell me or help me have hope or gove me examples of BFN in similar stages to mine then a BFP later and some people tell me relaity of if this looks like a BFN  bad omen as i should see something by now?

Thanks


----------



## Halo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Mnavarra, 

Only done ICSI once before (which was BFN) so I'm no expert on this, however I am queen of the forums when it comes to reading up on every little detail of treatment  .  I think many of us feel like guru's in this area!!

One concurrent theme running through all fertility forums is that HPT's can change, unfortunatly both ways but particularly negative to positive when testing so early.

Even though you are using a very sensitive HPT, embryo's generally implant between day 6 and 12 past ovulation therefore there is a chance that your embies didn't implant until yesterday / today and your body may need a chance to start pumping out HCG.

I really wouldn't worry too much (easier said than done, I know), but try and sit tight until the embies are at least 14 days old (11dp3dt).

 and remember to keep your chin up - you are nowhere near the end yet!!

Halo xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome

Completely agree with Halo, it's still very early days so please don't feel too disheartened at this stage.

Embies only start implanting once they reach blastocyst stage at 5 days old, usually start implanting around 24hrs later so when 6 days old...and can take up until they're around 12 days old to implant completely (in natural cycle would be 5-12dpo - days past ovulation).

As you're currently 7dp3dt (or are you 8dp3dt as you mentioned both - day of ET is counted as 0 )...then your embies are only 10/11 days old so they could well be still snuggling in and getting themselves comfortable for the duration....and only once a good amount of HCG hormone has been released will a peestick pick it up.

I've read so many posts over the years of ladies testing early and getting a BFN and then testing on day of test and getting BFP so hang in there....you're half way through the 2ww now and whilst I can completely appreciate how you must be feeling (been through a fair amount of tx cycles !), it really isn't over yet and is still early days.

this may interest you...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Keep yourself busy and your mind occupied to keep yourself from analysing every little ache, pain and twinge (or lack of them) as it's also too early for any symptoms and with the amount of drugs and hormones we have through treatment (especially the HCG trigger injection before EC and the progesterone support - cyclogest - during 2ww) there is no way of knowing what's happening.

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Mudpuffin (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Mnavarra, 

I am testing almost same time as you on the 25th August.  I know it is almost impossible to wait but from another first timer ICSI I am going to as won't believe it till then.  If I get a BFN before then it will only depress me and know that isn't good for my current state of mind!  You really did test really early so I wouldn't get worried.  I know easier said than done but just stay calm and be patient!  Wishing you all the best.  You will be someones mummy!


----------



## mnavarra (Aug 17, 2009)

UPDATE:

I have these 10mUI/mIU? poas tests that you dip rather use mid flow (sorry for the TMI!) - and on Sunday it was nothing, yesterday was nothing (BFN i mean).

Today is 8dpt and i have a v faint but obvious line.  So i am re testing over next few days to see if it gets darker.  IS a good sign and cheered me up.

My logic is that if i can know sooner that its BFP then i have less time being anxious and getting a bigger shock (BFN) is a weeks time.  I also can get use to the BFN rather than a sudden body blow on Monday next week.

I have major overy pain (sharp and sudden) that takes my breath away and brings tears as so bad.  I have had 2 scans free at my clinic and they keep saying its overys resetting back into position and settling down after EC.  I have had pain like this before with small cysts i use to have.  They say i have major bloating/gas trapped too so i am trying Buscopan and wind eze to reduce it.  Neither pain has got better and if anything its as bad or bit worse.  But i was told that none of this changes chance of BFP so i guess i need to accept it.


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Hi girlies,

My clinic likes to remind people that its called Outcome Test Day for a reason.
I know us ladies can be very impatient but when you've waited years ttc then whats another week?

Chin up ladies! xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

It is a good sign that you're getting a faint BFP at this stage and I really hope the line gets darker  

........but without dampening your positivity (keep the PMA !  ), when did you have your HCG trigger injection ? The HCG injection before EC can stay in your body for _up to _ 14 days and can cause false positives if you test too early. The reason clinics advise of an OTD is because this ensures that there is no HCG injection left in your system and allows time for the embie to implant and release it's own HCG....meaning peestick is far more accurate and no additional anxiety, heartache and upset in an already stressful 2ww. I know you mentioned you'd already got some BFNs but if were those same or different different brand of hpt ? Are you testing at the same time every morning, first morning pee ?

Personally I still think testing at 8dp3dt is too early but then I'm not an early tester as don't see the point really but that's me and I know many who'd disagree !..... 

Keeping fingers and toes that it's a genuine BFP and the lines get darker. 

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## mnavarra (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been using same sticks all the way that pick up 10mIU.

All BFN then now faint BFP but i am v cautious and need darker lines over days to come so havea little hope and smile but v wary.

I had trigger shot to ovulate on wed 5th august at 21:00.  So thats about 13 - 14 days ago now?!?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If you had HCG trigger shot on 5 August, before egg collection, then that's 12-13 days ago so hopefully that faint positive is the real deal....


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

mnavarra i am keeping my fingers crossed for you!



what are your symptoms hun?

xx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

just thought i'd let you all know i tested day before my otd and got a bfn, i was devestated and didn't think a day would make any difference. Then i tested on otd cos i had to phone the clinic and got an amazing bfp. So be careful testing early, it can drive you nuts!!!

Hope and pray that you continue to get the bfp!!!

xx


----------



## mnavarra (Aug 17, 2009)

Major bloating, cramps, overy pain is worst thing.  Eating loads but i put that down to stress (healthy food mainly!!).  No spotting or bleeds at all.  LArge areolas and v sore bust.  Bigger bust.  This has been like this since day ec mainly but a tiny bit more after et.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mnavarra said:


> Major bloating, cramps, overy pain is worst thing. Eating loads but i put that down to stress (healthy food mainly!!). No spotting or bleeds at all. LArge areolas and v sore bust. Bigger bust. This has been like this since day ec mainly but a tiny bit more after et.


The symptoms you've been getting since day of EC will be down to the HCG injection (as before embies put back). It's basically the same hormone that is released from implanted embie, that on top of the progesterone support (eg cyclogest) can all cause pregnancy (and AF) like symptoms and side effects. Progesterone is what supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over.

As I've already said, I genuinely hope it's a definite +ve for you and it does sound promising but please, please don't read too much into any symptoms otherwise, as juls78 said, you'll drive yourself absolutely stir crazy. I can empathise with you and do appreciate what it's like (been through a fair few treatments) but there really is no way of knowing what's going on....the drugs can confuse things and just makes the whole 2ww frustrating.

Try to keep yourself occupied and your mind busy....and hopefully in a weeks time you'll have lovely dark lines and a strong BFP


----------



## parapol (Jul 24, 2008)

Think positive is the biggest piece of advice I can offer during the 2ww.

Good things can and do come from IVF

I have gone through the process twice both had BFP results, the first I m/c at 9 weeks and that 2ww I resisted doing a HPT the second time I gave in on around day 8 and did a HPT it showed negative on the day I returned to the clinic for my test I was completely deflated as I thought it would be a BFN, I remember leaving the clinic and got caught in the snow, i sat and cried and cried when I eventually got home I got the call to tell me it was a BFP!  

I am friends with a couple who had their transfer on the same day as us and she had horrendous time during the 2ww, she got a low positive test result, tremendous bleeding during and beyond the 2ww but she is now 32 weeks pregnant her embryo was obviously a real fighter!

Stay POSITIVE as I believe it is the key to success, I have everything crossed for you, I know only too well how hard the 2ww wait is but stick with it.

Sarah
xx


----------



## mnavarra (Aug 17, 2009)

Just been to clinic (2nd time in last 5 days).  I am onto 8.5dpt3dt 2 embies.  
I have been told i have moderate OHSS shown by U/S and observations of my abdomnen by dr/nurses.
I am so bloated and in pain and can hardly move without sudden pain on overies and feeling uncomfortable.
I was taking small amounts of paracetamol and trying to use fybogel and lactulose for other related bloatedness.
Told by clinic if it gets worse as i am also dizzy and short of breath (mild/infrequent), then i am to call them if in day or go to a and e at night as may need to go in and be fed iv drip and have bloods, scans and monitoring.
Reading up on this, i see its not a major issue/worry in terms of impact on any potential PG but is a pain and can drag on esp if i am pg.
I did one test (naughty) yest and got faint line positive.  Obviously makes you hopeful and excited that although painful and a nightmare, it maybe a good sign as also says comman in multiple births and successful IVF cycles if after ec/et.  Anyone got stories on this situation or advice etc?  Thisi s my first ivf/icsi ever at 27 and dh 29 with low sp count only.  I used gonal f and then hcg trigger, now cycolgest + steroid daily.  Due to test in 6 days time.


----------



## Kuzularim (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi ladies.. First time I am on IVF treatment.(3 days )2 grade 1 embryos transfered on 17 August.. Cant wait for 28 August for blood test. I feel extremely dizzy.. Is this normal?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to read you've got OHSS   Thankfully I've never had full blown OHSS but have been at high risk of it a few times and had some of symptoms so can appreciate how uncomfortable you must be feeling.

It sounds really very promising that you're getting the faint +ve peestick and also, it could well be this that has triggered the OHSS as HCG (from the injection and/or from the implanted embies) can aggravate and trigger it.

Ensure you're drinking plenty of fluids...ideally try and drink around 2-3 litres of water a day...this helps flush out the empty follicles that will keep filling with fluid....it also helps flush out the drugs from your system.  Make sure that you're peeing as much as you're drinking though so you're not retaining fliud.

Keeping your protein levels up can also help elleviate the symptoms of OHSS....drinking milk and eating foods high in protein should help.  Plus drinking isotonic drinks such as Lucozade are thought to be beneficial in the prevention of OHSS.

I did all the above (plus took arnica pills from EC onwards) and luckily didn't get the full on OHSS....consultant was extremely surprised on last IVF as I had 40+ follies and 30 eggs collected but whilst I had mild OHSS symptoms (bloated, very sore boobs, swollen ovaries) I didn't have any fluid in my abdomen and I was able to go ahead with ET on day 5 as planned.

Hope the symptoms ease up soon.....looks like you got a great result on your 1st IVF   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## tiddles (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new to the site. I had SET by ICSI (PCOS and low motility) on Thursday 13th August with a good quality 7 cell embryo. However, I am driving myself crazy too at the fact that every single twinge/ feeling/ symptom I am worrying it hasn't worked. I am due to test on the 28/08/09. Husband is very insistent we wait till the recommended date the clinic gave us. Like everyone I am expecting early signs of pregnancy and feeling pretty negative at the minute. Any words of wonder to help me get through the next 10 - 11 days?


Thanks


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Hi Tiddles, Im due to test the day before you.
Im 7dp3dt @ the mo and have tested early twice now.

My advice to you would be not to test early. It has seriously demoralised me - like awfully and im now feeling like it hasnt worked



Try keep yourself as busy as possible hun xx


----------



## Kuzularim (Aug 19, 2009)

Ladies.. Lets be positive..   If I am pregnant or not.. I want to belive that my embroys are still alive.. they will call me mum one day.. I will think about bad news  when it comes.. Now I am happy at least I know I can have healthy embroys..   Hold on girls we will get the BFP next week.. Love..


----------

